# Uber is now facing at least five criminal probes by U.S. authorities



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.fastcompany.com/4047979...least-five-criminal-probes-by-u-s-authorities









Previously it was known that Uber was facing three criminal probes in the U.S., _Bloomberg_reports. The probes are exploring the company's use of potentially illicit software and bribing overseas officials in Malaysia. But now, _Bloomberg_ says they've learned that the company is facing two additional criminal probes:

_Bloomberg_ has learned that authorities are asking questions about whether Uber violated price-transparency laws, and officials are separately looking into the company's role in the alleged theft of schematics and other documents outlining Alphabet Inc.'s autonomous-driving technology.

And that's not considering all the civil lawsuits proceeding against the company. It looks like Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi has a long road in front of him.MG


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I wonder if the dual, upfront fare pricing scheme will fall under criminal or civil action. There was no mention of dual accounting when I signed up.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Why do I have the feeling that I'm onboard RMS Titanic and we've just stuck the iceberg?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I wonder what their profits margin will be this year, heh.

If I know d0n better, getting deactivated from uber is going to set him on a crusade to release a bomb during the most profitable season, the only question is Halloween or new years?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Why do I have the feeling that I'm onboard RMS Titanic and we've just stuck the iceberg?


At least you own your own life boat and can drive away, unless you lease your life boat through xchange or hertz, then you will die


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Longer version of same article
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...the-limits-of-the-law-now-comes-the-reckoning
*Uber Pushed the Limits of the Law. Now Comes the Reckoning*
The ride-hailing company faces at least five U.S. probes, two more than previously reported, and the new CEO will need to dig the company out of trouble. Uber has unleashed forces that are now dragging Uber back to down to earth. Uber faces at least five criminal probes from the Justice Department-two more than previously known ...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I wonder what their profits margin will be this year, heh.
> 
> If I know d0n better, getting deactivated from uber is going to set him on a crusade to release a bomb during the most profitable season, the only question is Halloween or new years?


Uber will only lose 2.5 billion.
Winning!


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

Still got nothing on Enron... at least they stayed in business for over 15 years.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Why do I have the feeling that I'm onboard RMS Titanic and we've just stuck the iceberg?


It's not as bad as it seems. Just think of Lyft as the Carpathia and it's only 1 download away instead of 4 hours. All the pax and the entire crew will be saved however a captain always goes down with the ship.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/4047979...least-five-criminal-probes-by-u-s-authorities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the feds start digging deep they going to find a ton. good luck with that IPO.


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

When will Travis be indicted?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

STMNine said:


> Still got nothing on Enron... at least they stayed in business for over 15 years.


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

And it will only take them 45 years to figure it out and stop their wrong doings.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Why do I have the feeling that I'm onboard RMS Titanic and we've just stuck the iceberg?


More like the Hindenburg.


----------



## Johnny Brick (Apr 28, 2017)

If I charged people prices on what o think that particular person would pay, I would be on jail already not to mention labeled a racist etc etc because you know uber is charging less in some hoods and more on others and that is racism and reverse racism


----------



## whooowhooo (Dec 15, 2016)

Has anybody seen where Uber took NOTHING - ZERO from the ride? And the driver got the whole fare? Just asking.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber will only lose 2.5 billion.
> Winning!


Now _that's_ funny. lol



TimyTim said:


> When will Travis be indicted?


I have a hunch that the 1 percenters of the world that have been swindled by the pile of dung we know as Travis, have a more gruesome end planned for him than a mere indicting


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

They will probably get slaps on the wrist.


----------

